

Show HN: Ztory, Netflix for magazines - joaotorres
https://www.ztory.com/en

======
dewey
It would be great to at least list some magazine names that are available
without signing up. I'm not going to sign up just to see what's available.

~~~
joaotorres
We're actually A/B testing that ;)

~~~
jklein11
Why are you winking?

~~~
joaotorres
Either I didn't get the joke or you're taking emoji a bit too seriously :)

------
bradhe
Wait, people care about magazines still?

